# Light meters



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I am looking into getting a light meter. More for my own education, and for designing new lighting layouts based on prior experiences.
Does anyone have some experiences to share as to which meter to look for? I want to spend about $200 max, but would go higher if it would be beneficial.

I want something that reads in footcandles and lux, but what are some other features that are available? Do any of them read the light temperature (kelvin) as well?


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

This is what I have. I think it was less than $200 about 2 years ago when I bought it.

I does not tell you the kelvin, but it does have a setting for different sources of light like fluorescent, sodium, tungsten and daylight. I'm very pleased with it. The only thing that has failed is the zipper on the pleather pouch.

http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=10&prodid=64


----------

